# Great day on the N. Chagrin Reservation



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

A few good hits in the evening hours tonight in the North Chagrin Reservation


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice one I ended up losing the only one of the day at chagrin river park the water is still good and didn't see any caught. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Did you find the fish in the skinny water, or tailouts. Looks like skinny water in the pic.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Carpman said:


> Did you find the fish in the skinny water, or tailouts. Looks like skinny water in the pic.


Was in a shallow tail out on the Bank side. About 3 foot deep.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Nice fish...I swung one up at dusk just south of you, tinsel fly. Flow was nice h20 clear. Love the winter chromios.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice one!

-KSU


----------



## gamefish27 (Dec 3, 2012)

nice fish the last few days on the chagrin have been producin some quality fat fish i smacked two today and slapped 5 the other day weel see what morning brings.


----------

